# what's your V's forte?



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

is it the hunt, the point or the retrieve? or is the all round package of the same standard?
I'd say Ruby's strongest asset is her hunt ability so I'll be working more on her retrieve over the next few months. I'm happy enough with her point.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har - all of the 3 things that make a great V - desire 2 hunt is #1 - a well bred pup will point & retrieve without 2 much training - u just refine it - having read most of your posts - remember this 1 - ruby's driven hunt - looked 2 gun - looked 2 down bird - my adVice - let her GO - not often right on my replys - but I did get that 1 - only thing holding back a well bred V is the OWNER !!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm tougher on evaluating my dogs than anyone else.
I've always told people that Cash has a average nose.
I was corrected on that by a judge before.
Cash had 5 finds, when other dogs were coming up empty.
Scenting conditions were horrible , and he changed his hunting style to accommodate it.

I would have to say him being able to change tactics at the drop of the hat is his strong suite.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

It would be the hunt of the three. Bailey has a tenacity in the field almost unequalled.
He just won't give up. He doesn't hunt because he has to. He really LOVES to hunt. Nothing else comes even close.

As long as my shooting is good, he'll keep me around. 8)
RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Long gun in hand - command HUNT em UP - PIKE is no longer my pup - he belongs to the fields & the birds in it - Sat the conditions sucked - HOT - no wind & rain the night before - some great pups scored zero on their runs ( no points ) when you get to the POINT you trust the pup above all else ! then you are hunting as a team - like RBD - better learn to shoot ! or you have 1 pissed off PUP !


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

R said:


> Har - all of the 3 things that make a great V - desire 2 hunt is #1 - a well bred pup will point & retrieve without 2 much training - u just refine it - having read most of your posts - remember this 1 - ruby's driven hunt - looked 2 gun - looked 2 down bird - my adVice - let her GO - not often right on my replys - but I did get that 1 - only thing holding back a well bred V is the OWNER !!!!!!!


we had a boundary day last saturday Ron, when it was my turn to stand and shoot I had Ruby untethered, bird came over and Ruby marked it in flight before I'd even swung the gun, I missed, Ruby didn't realise until she was quarter mile away looking for a downed bird lol!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It happens. 
We use *No bird * for missed shots.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tex - same here - missed shot 'NO BIRD' 1 blast of whistle 4 whoa & then Hunt em Up - back 2 work - shame on me 4 missing !!!!!!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

that will be tomorrows drill, no doubt I'll miss birds again!


----------



## nict9 (Aug 15, 2013)

Humphrey's forte is eating he corners of my coffee table, i challenge any dog to beat him


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Not necessarily a skill but I have never heard of a dog that can whine like h. He has a different whine for when he's excited, happy, hungry, bored, cold, frightened, indignant... The list goes on. Honestly it's like having a conversation with him sometimes


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Oops sorry just realised this thread was in the hunting section.. Sorry doug


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

HB - if you own a V - bred 2 hunt - check out all hunting post's - this is a V


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

REM,
Speaking of hunting and fortes;
Last Monday night as we hiked with four Transylvanian Hounds in the hills, the dogs scared up a couple deer that took off running down one valley and over into another. The Versatile Vizsla, Bailey, was at the head of the pack of six dogs, all in full pursuit. Unlike the hounds,who barked as they ran, Bailey and Chloe were the silent ones. They ran for at least a mile full bore until my two dogs came back, realizing they were not going to make up any ground on the fleet footed deer. They were ready for some water. About 15 minutes later the scent hounds returned very happy for their very first time exercising the natural abilities embedded in their DNA. The hounds were amazing. They did not ask for water, even when offered, during the whole 90 minutes we hiked. And they ran HARD.

It was a joy to watch dogs displaying what they were bred for.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2013/10/a-run-in-dog-heaven.html

Happy hunting.
RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

RBD - I loved my grandfathers English Pointers - they danced in the field - now the V - at a lope they are all hound - at full stride they are FLUID - not many pups out there with a V running with a purpose can keep up !


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

didn't get to do "no bird" today as no birds came over us , although Rubes sat very well at my side (untethered) We won't get another chance to shoot for 10 weeks now as we'll be on beating and picking up duties. Rock solid points today though, no rush to flush till released. I love it when it all starts to come together ;D


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

I was thinking about this thread today, as we snuck in a early pheasant hunt at the local release site. I watched as my dog hunted hard for the first 35 min. Busting brush staying out to the front full of excitement. Then he just put it n 2nd gear. Slowed way down, stopped lifted his nose in the direction of the wind or into the thick cover. Sometimes dropping his head onto a foot scent that would really get his tail going, only to lead him to nothing My dog is the methodical hunter. He charges hard out of the gate. But if he does not get into a bird in the first 30 min. He slows way down and becomes more skeptical of crushing Into cover. I was thinking how his hunting buddy Scout complement each other so we'll in the field. Scout is all brawns and busts brush till the very end of the day, weather there are birds in the field or not. When those two dogs hunt together they are deadly. I call them Brains and Brawns Plus my Rojo has never ex lost a cripple and lives for the retrieve. Scout is not there yet. But they are both so young. Two 2yr olds in the field t


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would have to say Junes forte is the retrieve. We were out checking a different section of the pasture for wild quail today. Didn't find any, but I saw June running toward me with something in her mouth. As she got closer I could see it was a box turtle. I told her good girl and rubbed her sides. She wiggled and left it at my feet. Then took off hunting again.


----------

